
Unsupervised Predictive Memory in a Goal-Directed Agent - albertzeyer
https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.10760
======
narvind
OMG...This is amazing! They call the low dim compressed representations "State
variables" and is very close to the ideas described here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.08568](https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.08568)

Brilliant stuff!

------
loa-in-backup
So it begins. This is going to be important.

